# Phenian, North Korea



## diego_25 (Dec 25, 2004)

I`ve got some photos, of course not mine, of streets and life in Phenian. So far there are one of the few available pictures form that country.


----------



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

It's so sad...


----------



## MIMICA (Jul 16, 2004)

What's sad about it? The city looks nice...


----------



## BOLSCHOI (Dec 27, 2004)

I like it...


----------



## DetroitBosnian (Jul 24, 2005)

I find the pics of the soldiers funny. The people are so brainwashed into loving the "great leader", and his 5'1" son Kim Jong Retard. These people have no other sources for free expression, TV, Radio, Magazines, everything even what you eat is controlled by the government, thats whats sad.


----------



## Wee Gooner (Jul 19, 2005)

Is that one of those 'circle girls' I've heard about who they have in place of traffic lights?


----------



## maciekwr (Dec 5, 2004)

What so funny??????????!!!!! Don't you know what's happening in North Corea??????? These are only pictures, but the truth aboyut this country is very sad....


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Thats why its sad to see more children being brought into that world


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

propaganda pics

3 and 4 : those people where he especialy for the pic. despite them smilling, we can see the road is really poor. no garden, only grass.

5-6 . no cars in the streets exept the 2 modern cars shown for the photograph

10. they managed to get 4 cars in the same shoot !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimo (Apr 6, 2005)

This looks strongly like Pyongyang.


----------



## Bonville (Aug 7, 2005)

this city looks clean and peaceful, although the country suffers many problem.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

rocky said:


> propaganda pics
> 
> 3 and 4 : those people where he especialy for the pic. despite them smilling, we can see the road is really poor. no garden, only grass.
> 
> ...



dude u got problems


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

THIS one is not that bad


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the city is not bad, its clean, peaceful the rest is politic!!


----------



## Matty (Jul 5, 2004)

ch1le said:


> dude u got problems


Are you stupid enough to actually believe life in NK is desireable?

There's a reason people constantly try and escape from North Korea even though it's more than likely they'll be killed or tortured for trying to do so.

They put up a façade, but if you visit any of the rural areas or any of the other cities (over 90% of the nation has no electrical power, at least for civilian usage , which includes street lights) you'll see a completely different situation.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Interesting pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice to see this country in SSC !!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 16, 2004)

less official photos here:

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=56232


also here: http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/turystyka/5,63285,2790547.html

but descriptions (the most interesting part) are only in polish


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Phenian? Isn't this Pyongyang? How'd the name Phenian get there?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks better than Berlin.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 16, 2004)

Phenian is in polish or russian, in english should be Pyongyang (or Pyeongyang)


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

compare these pics to those of seoul


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are Dacia cars, made in Romania! Production of that model only recently stoped, with the begining of the production of the Logan model! This specific model is copied after the Renault 12, but you can see the Dacia logo on the first one!

Nice to see that, 10x!

Please visit http://belitesti.myminicity.com and help me develop my mini city. Just one click on the link and your job is done!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Communist country favours articles from other communist country. Those Dacia cars were made in Romania when it was a communist country.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

maciekwr said:


> It's so sad...


It was my perception when I saw the pics. So sad how these people lives in a country dominated by a terrible dictator


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Seriously if the two Koreas unite but the Northern side of Korea keeps their cultural relics and architecture, Korea can truly become an ultimate tourist destination!! While Seoul has both high-tech and cultural architectures,
Pyongyang has a lot more old and traditional and communist-like architectures which might appeal to tourists wanting to look at the "old" side of Korea.


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

mamasotas :drool:


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

MIMICA said:


> What's sad about it? The city looks nice...


its sad in the fact that in this day and age in 2008 that a regime such as north korea is allowed to exist, its crime against mankind to have such a evil leader and backward goverment in place depriving its own citizens 

i once watched a documentry and a north korean tour leader was asked wether she knew Micheal Jackson and Madona and the answer was "no" that is such a shame they dont even know what is the outside world like


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Not only the North Korea is a communist country in Asia. Try to find what happen on Tiananmen Square on Chinese Internet.


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

@ asif iqbal

not knowing who micheal jackson or madona is isn't a HUGE problem, wouldn't you say? 
a country doesn't have to be an americanized-consumerist society to be considered "normal" - it can have its own form of well-preserved culture much different from america's pop culture and it should be respected for it.

that being said, i don't think NK is a good place at all. the regime there must be brought down to the ground as soon as possible. i think something really big is gonna happen in that country once Kim Jong IL dies.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Almenac-SS said:


> @ asif iqbal
> 
> not knowing who micheal jackson or madona is isn't a HUGE problem, wouldn't you say?
> a country doesn't have to be an americanized-consumerist society to be considered "normal" - it can have its own form of well-preserved culture much different from america's pop culture and it should be respected for it.
> ...


Almenac-SS i was just using that as a example to show how deprived the North Korean people, i am in no way saying that americn pop culture should be used as a gauge to assess a countrys society and culture 

what i was trying to show is how closed north korea is to the outside world, this is s crime against humanity and its our fault (rest of the world) that we allowed such a evil leader to exist in the first place saddam was 10,000 times better than Kimmy atleast people had TV sets in Iraq North Korea your not even allowed mobiles! That is shocking to say the least!

And the saddest things about all this is that Koreans are very intelligent nice people, I mean just look at the south!


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Boogie said:


> Communist country favours articles from other communist country. Those Dacia cars were made in Romania when it was a communist country.


China is also a communist country, at least in name, and please go check the parts in your computer and your home...lol

Btw, the Tibet flag in your picture was assigned by the Chinese central government to Tibet in Qing dynasty. 

In other words, this flag shows the relationship between Chinese emperor and the slave master in Tibet at that time.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

how can judge a country by "communisum or not"? some caplism countries are not rich.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Whoever said you need democracy or capitalism to make progress?>


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Handsome said:


> THIS one is not that bad


It pains me to support western propaganda against any coutry, but look here:










Buildings are painted and well kept only along the street where tourist drive through, notice how buildings suddenly becomes more shitty after the turn away from main road.


----------



## kicaj (Mar 4, 2007)

You forgot to say empty streets...as you can see roads are empty, people mostly don't have money to have his own cars.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> how can judge a country by "communisum or not"? some caplism countries are not rich.


Sure, but there's no and never gonna be wealthy communistic contry (booming China's economy system is not communistic). That's why communistic means poor.

BTW: Author of those shots http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/turystyka/5,63285,2790547.html says that people clean streets themselves (each man got it own piece of the treet to clean), there's no municipal company for that. He also wrote, that each citizen's duty is to help farmers planting rice (they plant it everywhere). When kids in some village got candies, they ate them instatntly, with papers. He also saw many people fishing in Wonsan port eating rough fishes they catched, or collecting algae. And of course shocking traffic on the streets - beautiful policewomen instead of lights on empty crossroads. Scary but fascinating place.


----------



## skasski (May 11, 2008)

that's pictures of real life:

http://tema.ru/travel/north-korea-1/
http://tema.ru/travel/north-korea-2/
http://tema.ru/travel/north-korea-3/
http://tema.ru/travel/north-korea-4/


----------

